# SSBN Typhoon



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Just a few pictures of my recently done Typhoon, the Revell kit. 

It's a simple build, the 'undernose' front section was a pretty bad fit and gluing the entire length of the hull 'in one go' was trouble - the plastic was quite stiff and so flush alignment of the exterior hull was tricky to get. I ended up dry fitting the two halves with elastic bands and gluing it by dripping superglue from the inside lengthwise.

Painting was black, given a coat of Future and the dry brushing the whole thing with lightened black. Then I Futured again and applied decals. The decaling was a NIGHTMARE, the Revell decals were thick, tough and quick drying as hell, despite how much MicroSet I applied initially, the decals tended to stick quickly giving only 'seconds' to achieve correct positioning - I was extremely lucky to get some of the 'curly' white trim sections in position at all! I imagine this is why that I have not yet seen any completed models with the white trimming decals applied - it was either in the too hard basket or mucking up a single white trim decal would ruin the whole job. I can only imagine how a set of JT Graphics quality decals would have made the whole job 100% easier!!!

Some of the 'hatch' decals did not make sense, and the conning tower window decals were utterly useless, so I did the windows with white oils. Final coat of Testors Dullcoat did the magic as usual.


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

I can't believe I missed this one. Not a bad paint job, although I can't say I like Revell's design.

Are you going to buy this when it comes out?

http://www.alanger.ru/main.php?lng=eng&nav=projects&set=040003

If you look around, there are also 1:350 Akula and Delta IV kits in the making.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Sharp Looking Sub. Nice Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

"Let them sing!" :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Thank you Leet and Num! Agree, I am also disappointed in Revell's design of the model, especially the front under-hull nose section and overall joining of the two hull halves - it was all a bit crude in my opinion. Again as I said, it was real touch and go when trying to get the white trim decals to curve around the nose evenly and straight along it's length - I used the "Frack" word copiously, but appropriately!

Now that's an usual sub Leet, I never knew of it's existence, maybe they will save it for 'Hunt for Red October 2'... Fox!


----------



## seawolf (Nov 3, 2004)

great build 
though I really not voting for Revell's design. I prefer Dragon's 1/350 Typhoon. Foxtrot maybe you should get one also.

Leet, regarding the Alanger, does the model a resin or plastic? - can't wait to get the Akula and Delta if the price is right though


----------

